# Installing "compat/Linux" delays FreeBSD boot by 3 mins.



## First_Law_of_Unix (Aug 18, 2022)

Hello, I wanted to use Chrome on FreeBSD and I had to install compat linux on FreeBSD 13.1
(Needed chrome since google syncing to chromium is now not supported from google)

After installing compat Linux, rebooting now delays 3 mins.

I took a screen shot of the booting texts, shows it has something to do with Compat linux.

Any clue to fix this?

I attached a photo of the part where it delays 3 mins during boot.

I have also provided the boot texts below so that you can view the boot log better (Had to use an online OCR to convert the image texts to ASCII texts):


```
Starting devd.
Rutoloading module: snd_uaudio
uaudioß on uhub3
uaudio1 on uhub7
uaudioB: USB3.0 HD Audio Capture> on usbus4
uaudio8: No playback.
uaudio1: (USB3.0 HD Audio Capture on usbus2
uaudioB: Record[81: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM fornat, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio8: No MIDI sequencer.
pcm9: CUSB audio> on uaudio@
uaudioB: No HID volume keys found.
uaudio1: No playback.
uaudiol: Recordt8): 48B88 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit 5-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudioi: No MIDI sequencer.
pcn18: CUSB audio on uaudio1
uaudio1: No HID volume keys found.
Autoloading module: uhid
Autoloading module : uns
Autoloading module: usbhid
uns on uhub5
uns8: Logitech Gaming Mouse 6582, class 0/8, rev 2.00/88.02, addr 2 on usbus1
uns@: 16 buttons and CXY2T] coordinates ID=0
ums1 on uhub5
ums1 <BY TECH Gaming Keyboard, class 8/8, rev 2.88/8.81, addr 3 on usbus1
ums1: 5 buttons and [XY2T] coordinates ID=7
Autoloading module : umt
Starting uns@ moused.
Starting ums1 moused.
Starting webcamd.
add host 127.0.0.1: gateway lo0 fib 8: route already in table
add host ::1: gateway lo0 fib 8: route already in table
add net fe88: gateway ::1
add net ff02::: gateway :1
add net ::ffff:0.0.0.8: gateway ::1
add net ::0.0.0.0: gateway ::1
Waiting 30s for the default route interface:..(no carrier)
Updating var/run/os-release done.
Clearing /tmp (X related).
Creating and/or trimming log files
Updating motd:.
Starting syslogd.
No core dumps found.
Starting dbus.
Mounting late filesystems:.
compat.linux.emulpath: /compat/1linux -> Iconpat/ubuntu
Starting cron.
Configuring vt: blanktime.
Starting sendmail_submit.
Rug 16 15:25:57 user sm-mta[1203]: My unqualified host name (user) unknown; sleeping for retry
Aug 16 15:26:57 user sm-mta[1203]: unable to qualify my own domain name (user)--using short name
Starting sendmail_msp_queue.
Rug 16 15:26:57 user sm-msp-queue [12861]: My unqualified host name (user) unknown; sleeping for retry
```


Thanks.


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Aug 18, 2022)

If you (temporarily) disable linux compat or remove it, does your boot time improve?

It looks like networking issues:

Waiting 30s for the default route interface:..(no carrier)
...
Starting sendmail_submit.
Rug 16 15:25:57 user sm-mta[1203]: My unqualified host name (user) unknown; sleeping for retry
...
Rug 16 15:26:57 user sm-msp-queue [12861]: My unqualified host name (user) unknown; sleeping for retry


----------



## First_Law_of_Unix (Aug 18, 2022)

Hello, thanks for your reply.

I'm not sure how to disable linux compat.

My sound is also messed up too. When I adjust the volume from KDE system sound, volume does not change. But I can hear the sound.


----------



## First_Law_of_Unix (Aug 18, 2022)

Thanks for your help.

The issue was the host name format.

I originally had the hostname set to user.

I had to change the host name to a format like “user.user.user” to the *etc/rc.conf* and *etc/hosts *files.

I did a reboot and FreeBsD is booting fast.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Aug 18, 2022)

You may also want to disable sendmail (if you dont need it) with:


```
sendmail_enable="NO"
sendmail_submit_enable="NO"
sendmail_outbound_enable="NO"
sendmail_msp_queue_enable="NO"
```


----------

